# einzelne Zelle einer JTable auswählen und Hintergrundfarbe ändern



## TitoTatonka (23. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine einzelne Zelle einer JTable auswählen und die Hintergrundfarbe ändern.

Ich hab es mit

[highlight=Java]table.changeSelection(i, j,false,false);[/highlight]

versucht. Es wird so aber immer die komplette Zeile markiert. Außerdem weiß ich nciht wie ich an eine einzelne Zelle herankommen kann um die Hintergrundfarbe zu ändern.


----------



## TitoTatonka (23. Mrz 2009)

ich weiß jetzt wie man die Hintergrundfarbe einer Tabellenselektion ändert:

[highlight=Java]table.setSelectionBackground(new Color(0).red);[/highlight]

aber noch nicht wie ich eine einzelne Zelle selektiere, mit

[highlight=Java]table.changeSelection(2, 3,false,false);[/highlight]

wird immer eine ganze Spalte selektiert


----------



## TitoTatonka (23. Mrz 2009)

okay, hätt ich mir auch sparen können aber falls mal jmd danach sucht...

[highlight=Java]table.setCellSelectionEnabled(true);[/highlight]


----------

